# Check out this skyline



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bestjapancar.com/nissan1.htm

Dear Santa.........................


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

R34 GTR's didn't come out until 1999, that looks to be a GTS-T.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Maybe he got an early one, cuz the car body does seem to look exactly like an R34 GTR, but he is right, they didn't release until 99, I thought???


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

It's running the NEO engine and doesn't have widerfenders. It's the GTS, but still a sweet car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

no offence guys, but are you all blind?? It says GT Turbo in the ad!! Its a 99 GTt!!!


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

DCD said:


> *no offence guys, but are you all blind?? It says GT Turbo in the ad!! Its a 99 GTt!!!  *


So the guy put the wrong year in ?????


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *So the guy put the wrong year in ????? *


No, the year propably is correct. It is a GTS-T, not a GT-R.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

* 5 speeds semi-automatic transmission with "clutchless" manual shift option (buttons on steering)*

Definitely GTS-T there are no auto GTR's

Nuff Said

Except for the color I would take it though, I prefer a semi-auto for stop and go traffic.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

not bad for $17000


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

No GTS were made on the ER34 platform. Only the 25GT-t (turbo), 25GT, 25Gt-Four and GT-V. Came out in 1998. These are all 2 door cars. The 4 door cars used the same engines(ie RB25DET, RB25DE & RB20DE)


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

It is R34 GT-T... sweet car. Doesn't have the RB26 engine, but still has the same output as R34GTR, although it doesn't have all the fancy gadgets and all-wheel drive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

> still has the same output as R34GTR


Well if you actually believe that 280bhp" nonsense, then yes, they do


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

lol, thanks for all the info though. I think I've learned some new things today.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

look at the valve cover...have you ever seen a r34 gtr with all that rubbish in there? i surely havent


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Hehe, I like it.....wait wait wait, LOVE it!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

infrared said:


> Definitely GTS-T there are no auto GTR's


 thats a good thing, dont like autos myself. I think they are  boring. 
still that yellow skyline looks sweet. :banana:


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Is it a steptronic Skyline?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

I want one !  that is .......... speech less:jump: omg


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

*yellow r34*

Hi All , as you can guess by my number of posts, im new to this forum, but couldn't help but notice as i was browsing a search engine , the yellow r34 from bestjapancar.com
its now in england, and being driven by me !! What A smaill world , its changed a bit now though ! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

neogtt said:


> Hi All , as you can guess by my number of posts, im new to this forum, but couldn't help but notice as i was browsing a search engine , the yellow r34 from bestjapancar.com
> its now in england, and being driven by me !! What A smaill world , its changed a bit now though ! :thumbup:


have any pics?


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

yes mate , having trouble posting them!!


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

*pics*

Ahhh! subscribed that should do it!! will try again tomorrow


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

that was quick!! this is her now!


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

*pics*

another couple!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

very nice, but i have a problem with the wheels and wing. but its your car, and im too poor to buy a skyline.


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

CHEERS FELLA , MAYBE ONE DAY!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

got any under the hood shots? and interior, i really want to see what its like to be in the drivers seat.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i envy you with all my soul. the wheels are a bit out of place......but i accually love the wing!! looks great! just need some less blingy wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i envy you with all my soul. the wheels are a bit out of place......but i accually love the wing!! looks great! just need some less blingy wheels. :thumbup:


 No offense, but from this angle it looks like a Honda. Ever thought about just using stock R34 GTR bodywork? Personally, I find that to be the best looking of all. GTRs with body kits look........wrong somehow.


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

cheers mate , i like the wing too, and you are right about the wheels, looking at changing them , need to get the rest of the engine finished first, as the wheels where quite costly whan i bought them £1400.00 quid, but you make mistakes somtimes , so next wheels will be do luck double sixes in gold or bronze with polished lip!


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> got any under the hood shots? and interior, i really want to see what its like to be in the drivers seat.


 should have some where, will post them later mate :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

neogtt said:


> should have some where, will post them later mate :cheers:


awesome.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

neogtt said:


> cheers mate , i like the wing too, and you are right about the wheels, looking at changing them , need to get the rest of the engine finished first, as the wheels where quite costly whan i bought them £1400.00 quid, but you make mistakes somtimes , so next wheels will be do luck double sixes in gold or bronze with polished lip!


Stock R34 GTR wheels are quite nice, I think.


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah ! looked at gettin some ,but the offset alittle different, they stick out quite a way!


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

its a GTS-T with GTR body parts


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

Tha Sheep said:


> its a GTS-T with GTR body parts


r34s didnt come with the gts-t badge, came witha GT t badge, and the r34 gt-r body kit wont fit the GT-t , the wheel arches are bigger on the gtr , front and back , and the front bumper is different too!


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

*hmmm*

lets see some interior pics and engine bay pic (looks like a right hand drive integra with 34 body panels) check out a real skyline: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/375266


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

*hmmm*

guess it is a r34 but it is weird lookin


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

YOUR'S LOOKS OK , SEE YOU VE GONE FOR THE R34 WHEELS!,BUT ITS STILL A R33!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

speedracer170 said:


> check out a real skyline: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/375266


i still think the r32 has all of you guys beat.


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

32's suck and 34's are the best but i feel i am doing good to be only 19 and have a car that people dream about having and yes i paid for the car myself


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think you both have very nice Skylines. You should both be proud as owners.

Troy


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

THANKS DUDE


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

speedracer170 said:


> 32's suck and 34's are the best but i feel i am doing good to be only 19 and have a car that people dream about having and yes i paid for the car myself


 you just said r32s suck! i will castrate you now, and possibly cut off your tongue so you cannot spread that evil.


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> got any under the hood shots? and interior, i really want to see what its like to be in the drivers seat.


sorry it took so long!!


----------

